# How do you sharpen scissors?



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Hi, Do you sharpen your fly tying scissors? Or they don't need sharpening? I mean, do they keep their sharpness just fine?

Thanks

freeflyfree


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive been using Anvil scissors for about a year now and I have been very happy with them. 

http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/online-store/product.asp?strParents=0,163&CAT_ID=325&P_ID=2631


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Same stone I use to sharpen knives with.
The difference being how you hold the blade to the stone.
Scissors are a square edge, knives being a tapered edge.
Plenty of how-to videos on youtube...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6CH-cT3XXA[/media]


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

yeah, kinda saw that, I cut fine sand paper, and it did sharpen the blade, was also curios on what model keeps it's edge longer.

freeflyfree


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Go to Walmart in the sewing section. They have some small titanium blade scissors with grey handles. Curved or straight blade. They last forever and cost maybe $10. I have a pair I have been using for 2 years and havent needed to replace. They cut deer hair very nice and have super small tips.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Go to Walmart in the sewing section. They have some small titanium blade scissors with grey handles. Curved or straight blade. They last forever and cost maybe $10. I have a pair I have been using for 2 years and havent needed to replace. They cut deer hair very nice and have super small tips.


Good find! If you are dead set on keeping this pair get with your local craft store (JoAnns or Michaels) and they do scissor sharpening once or twice a month for a couple bucks.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> Go to Walmart in the sewing section. They have some small titanium blade scissors with grey handles. Curved or straight blade. They last forever and cost maybe $10. I have a pair I have been using for 2 years and havent needed to replace. They cut deer hair very nice and have super small tips.


2x on that. I've got a pair and they work better the pair I paid $20 for at a fly shop.


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

you buy new ones [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

